# A&E CUSTOMZ



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/44-h...ustomz-suspencions-metal-fabrications-11.html

i dont know why it keeps on getting moved around but here it is


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

project 79 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/44-h...ustomz-suspencions-metal-fabrications-11.html
> 
> i dont know why it keeps on getting moved around but here it is



:rofl::rofl:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

whaaaaaaaatttttttttt


----------



## jayjr (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey bro, I have a 81 cutlass that needs some front end suspension work, like a arm bushings, new ball joints upper and lower, front shocks, and alignment. Pm me a price pls sir..


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

about to start on pics later today


----------



## Twonpas (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey Folks, 
I just moved out here from Cali. I was looking for a shop that I can get some minor work done at a reasonable price. 
I see your in the Irving Area, I live in Valley Ranch on MacArthur...shoot me shop address so I can come check u out.

Peace my brotha


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

addy is 2022 east irving blvd irving tx 75060 my name is ernie and my number is 972 872 5527 call any time from 9 am-10 pm thats the shop hours


----------



## Twonpas (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks patna, I will be in touch


----------



## singlepump64 (Jan 9, 2010)

what's up A&E from LO LOW'S


----------



## singlepump64 (Jan 9, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

sup homie


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

adjustable trailing arms for g body caddy lincoln almost any car if not we custom make them to fit your aplycation 
wrap and moulded suspension parts you name it we do it 
leaffing and stripping available
wrap frames 
frame modds
bomb suspensions and conversions


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

project 79 said:


> adjustable trailing arms for g body caddy lincoln almost any car if not we custom make them to fit your aplycation
> wrap and moulded suspension parts you name it we do it
> leaffing and stripping available
> wrap frames
> ...


You forgot to mention swap coils nascar style in 3min. 
ttt


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

OH MY GOD 86 said:


> You forgot to mention swap coils nascar style in 3min.
> ttt


you know what can i say everything gets done nascar style homie


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

ttt for the nascar shop


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

Damn Ernie u keeping busy carnal congrats on ur own shop homie much love from the VALLEY LEGENDZ Familia


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

valley_legendz said:


> Damn Ernie u keeping busy carnal congrats on ur own shop homie much love from the VALLEY LEGENDZ Familia


thanks man got to do what we have to do to keep on building them


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

TTT..... GOOD WORK , and QUICK !!


----------



## rollin thru 325 (Jul 22, 2011)

wats da price on lower adjustables for a regal


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

64 impala Upper a-arms extended 1" wrapped & molded Chromed pm me price! :nicoderm:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

rollin thru 325 said:


> wats da price on lower adjustables for a regal


100 for uppers and 100 for lowers


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

RIDINDRTY64 said:


> TTT..... GOOD WORK , and QUICK !!


anytime homie i dont like to sit on cars for too long the faster the better so yall can ride


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *rgarcia15928*











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________



*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*​
*Coronado Customs! Yuma,Az 
Hydraulic parts sales, service, installs, chrome 928-580-8196

Black Magic Hydraulics DISTRIBUTOR For Southwest Arizona, California 928-580-8196

Arizona's only Del Toro Bladder Pump Distributor and user since 1999'*​


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Some pic's of my 49 Ernie is working on. It's close to being done.. No hurry for now. It'll be ready to crusie top less in 2012..


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

OH MY GOD 86 said:


> :wave:


sup ninja long time no see


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

full wrap ,chrome unddies A&E CUSTOMZ 3 pump 5 batts but it will have 8 soon prestolite plus to the front and all


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

we didnt do the frame we finished it and did all the suspension for it ,the swap and the install


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

i want to thank all the customers for their business specially ray canales and adrian marin for trusting us when we just opened also all the CREATIONS CC members for all the support and help on this builds


----------



## cana588 (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you Ernie for your bad ass work on wrapping the frame and the all the molded parts you did. Texas is glad to have a guy like you who takes pride in their work and guarantees work to be done. On behalf of myself, The Candyman and Eazy, thank you very much for making their work alittle easier to work. Ernie, I've been ready busy bro, but I'll send you some PM pictures of the bad ass engraving that Eazy has done and Mods by Candyman sometime. Take Care bro!!


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

cana588 said:


> Thank you Ernie for your bad ass work on wrapping the frame and the all the molded parts you did. Texas is glad to have a guy like you who takes pride in their work and guarantees work to be done. On behalf of myself, The Candyman and Eazy, thank you very much for making their work alittle easier to work. Ernie, I've been ready busy bro, but I'll send you some PM pictures of the bad ass engraving that Eazy has done and Mods by Candyman sometime. Take Care bro!!


no problem i told you if you happy im happy im glad yall like the work and it was easy enough for them too take care and i cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

and also i forgot how is the wife hope the new baby is doing good


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

:run::naughty::scrutinize:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Ernie, is putt'n in some good work. A good guy with a nice family. I've had him do a complete build up on my 49.. He's been working faster then I can find parts.. As soon as my Impala is ready, Ernie is gonna redo my whole set up... So keep doing what your doing Ernie, Carlos and your Dad..

Homie John


----------



## cana588 (Dec 21, 2009)

project 79 said:


> and also i forgot how is the wife hope the new baby is doing good


Were all doing great bro. Will be having a girl on March of 2012.


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS TOY/BLANKET DRIVE CAR SHOW

DEC.3 2011*
Setup.. 8am -...12pm
Show 12 to 5*
LOCATION : Partidas music and video 3213 Dawes dr in oak cliff ! (behind GOOD DEALS TIRE AND WHEELS)
Entry fee : 1 unwrapped toy or blanket (valued at $10) or $10 entry fee !*

FREE FOOD !!,BOUNCE HOUSE FOR THE KIDS , raffles , live Dj in the mixx !!*

Awards... BEST OF SHOW ( overall ),
Best bike , best bomb,best lowrider car,best lowrider truck, best model car , best pedal car , most members, best bigg wheel ride, best hot rod !!*

FLYER COMIN SOON !! SEE Y'ALL THERE !!


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*Check out our New Switch Panels !!!! **
"Teardrop" & "Brass Knuckle" Design $89 **
Call today & order yours.!!!!
*



























*More to come..... Stay Tuned.!! **
Norma *


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

RIDINDRTY64 said:


> DALLAS LOWRIDERS TOY/BLANKET DRIVE CAR SHOW
> 
> DEC.3 2011*
> Setup.. 8am -...12pm
> ...


we'll be there homie


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

project 79 said:


> full wrap ,chrome unddies A&E CUSTOMZ 3 pump 5 batts but it will have 8 soon prestolite plus to the front and all


:thumbsup:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

project 79 said:


> sup ninja long time no see


What up Ernie !!!


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Work looks good bro. I will send anyone I know your way for hdro work in the DFW.


----------



## Hatchet Ryda_65 (Nov 23, 2008)

watz up homies! wat u guys charge to do a frame wrap? do u guys have a base price to start,or by how hard the wrap is? thnks


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

will post pics soon so you can get an update on what we doing


----------



## cana588 (Dec 21, 2009)

Hatchet Ryda_65 said:


> watz up homies! wat u guys charge to do a frame wrap? do u guys have a base price to start,or by how hard the wrap is? thnks


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

cana588 said:


>


already send him a pm ray thanks


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

Got everything for a g body suspension reinforced upper a arms lower a arms upper and lower trailing arms and rear end ready for pick up also got upper and lower caddy a arms wrap and molded also upper and lower trailing arms ready for pick up


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

we got some suspension parts ready for pick up hit us up we'll hook you up on the price


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

kilos2 said:


> NOT FAR FROM YOU GUYS I WANNA STOP BY AND CHECK YOU GUYS OUT


any time man just swing by we there from 9am till 10 pm most of the time


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

:ninja:


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

Lookn for sum batterys how much?


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

merry christmas to everyone


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ERNIE FOR BRINGING MY 53 BOMBA BACK TO LIFE , THERE WERE ALLOT OF PARTS THAT NEEDED TO GET RE-DONE AND HOMIE DID WORK!!! I CANT EXPRESS HOW MUCH HES DONE FOR ME IN WORDS THIS DUDE WORKS HARD IN THE SHOP AND WILL NOT CUT CORNERS. GOOD WORK ERNIE . I HIGHLY RECOMMEND THIS SHOP , MY RIDE WILL BE GOING BACK IN FOR MORE WORK SOON!


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

What's up Ernie just letting y'all guys know that I am reopening my hydraulic shop I will only be selling parts so if y'all need anything let me know I will have all parts in stock and the same product HI LOWS thanks


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


----------



## djnonsense (Dec 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

aint been here for a minute just got too many things going on at once


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

A&E coming out with in house build cars for this year show season or picnics


----------



## ss prospect (Apr 18, 2010)

project 79 said:


> Got everything for a g body suspension reinforced upper a arms lower a arms upper and lower trailing arms and rear end ready for pick up also got upper and lower caddy a arms wrap and molded also upper and lower trailing arms ready for pick up


where is the shop located can u text me address 682-554-5577


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


project 79 said:


> A&E coming out with in house build cars for this year show season or picnics


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

OH MY GOD 86 said:


> :thumbsup:


sup mando


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

ss prospect said:


> where is the shop located can u text me address 682-554-5577


2022 e irving blvd irving tx 75060 suite #2
972 872 5527
sorry i dont get in here till after 10 pm cause thats what time i get home from the shop thanks


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

project 79 said:


> sup mando


How you guys been Ernie .. Tell your bro. hes gonna have to let me borrow the lincoln next time i go to Irving


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

OH MY GOD 86 said:


> How you guys been Ernie .. Tell your bro. hes gonna have to let me borrow the lincoln next time i go to Irving


You know that noone drives the lincoln other than him lol


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

:biggrin::cheesy: i havent posted on here i been spending a lot of time on facebook but just pm me and ill get with you asap thanks


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

:rimshot:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

lol


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

sup people


----------



## the deuce (Oct 18, 2010)

TTT:sprint:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

A&E CUSTOMZ BUILT NOT BOUGHT...


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

what do yall charge for a gbody fully wrapped with split belly?


----------



## capriceboy92 (Feb 16, 2012)

TTT!!!


----------



## Jay85 (Mar 4, 2009)

how much do you charge to install a piston pump and to wire it up to ten battys thanks


----------



## the deuce (Oct 18, 2010)

Sup..homies!!!b back in texas next month. ready for sum work


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

Awready


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

Its hot out here but that dont stop us from doing what we love doing


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

:fool2:


----------



## capriceboy92 (Feb 16, 2012)

:finger:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

Aint been here for a while how is everyone doing


----------



## capriceboy92 (Feb 16, 2012)

project 79 said:


> Aint been here for a while how is everyone doing



:wave:


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

uffin:uffin::420:


----------



## capriceboy92 (Feb 16, 2012)

TTT!!!!!!uffin:


----------



## the deuce (Oct 18, 2010)

is this shop in irving


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

the deuce said:


> is this shop in irving


Yes it is of loop 12 and shady grove 
2025 e shady grove all the way to the back 
Is the easiest way to get there


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

What what kind of work do u all do


----------

